# Looking for Wicky W,



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lost contact info for 2213 filter.
if anyone can help me out.
thanks,
Adrian.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it wicky from Vancouver?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Is it wicky from Vancouver?


yes i think so Claudia,
i believe he said around night street.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

im on knight street? want me to go for a walk yelling his name?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> yes i think so Claudia,
> i believe he said around night street.


dont know if is the same one but i will pm u


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> im on knight street? want me to go for a walk yelling his name?


probably not a good idea.....
but thanks for offering...LMAO


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he is closer to Kerr street by 30th or something. But other than that I can't help you.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> probably not a good idea.....
> but thanks for offering...LMAO


ok let me know if you need me to.. its kind of a boring night
haha jk


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one but i think i have his #.
thank you Claudia.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> ok let me know if you need me to.. its kind of a boring night
> haha jk


only if you doing it naked.JK.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> ok let me know if you need me to.. its kind of a boring night
> haha jk


i bet u cant say Wicky Wong 10X fast!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> only if you doing it naked.JK.


you forgot no ****...
and its too cold for that i dont want to give off the wrong impression if you know what im talking about.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> you forgot no ****...
> and its too cold for that i dont want to give off the wrong impression if you know what im talking about.


we better be careful this is a family site and we are getting outta control.....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> thanks every one but i think i have his #.
> thank you Claudia.


You r very welcome


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> we better be careful this is a family site and we are getting outta control.....


=/
this is me in control


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

He works @ Rona on 12th you could probably find him there.
PM if you need his # I might have it on my cell somewhere.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I can call him I have his number if you don't,
and let him know you are looking him


----------

